# other than honorable discharge and felony



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Check with your local VA rep. 
See about having your OTH changed. I believe after 1 or 2 years your allowed one appeal to the board to have your discharge changed. 
Also request a copy of your mil records.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok, now you have to let us in on what got you out, and of course, what branch.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

I was in the Navy for 3 years in Iraq. I was discharged in 2005 for marijuana use re-enlistment code re 4 (no reentry). for the last 7 years I have been(and still am) the owner of two marijuana collectives. in 2009 one of my collective grow operations was raided. I was charged with cultivation of cannabis (felony) and CCW for a firearm that was unloaded and registered. I was sentenced in 2010. I don't want to be involved with the medical cannabis industry because I have a son now and the risk is not worth it, so I am trying to join an apprenticeship but im not sure weather the union will take me. I also have a friend in the union if that helps


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

........


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

Move to Colorado and start wiring hydroponic operations :thumbup:

Your credentials will be a bonus :laughing:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Farmers union? :laughing:


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

lol, I can do that here. but I really don't want to get arrested again. WIRENUTTING, i've looked into discharge upgrade but despite popular belief you can't upgrade a discharge unless you can prove it was improper or inequitable.


----------



## seabee41 (Dec 21, 2010)

I was in too in the navy should of thought about that before you did that.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Captian Obvious said:


> .... should of thought about that before you did that.


 

Thank you ...no more callers please!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> WIRENUTTING, i've looked into discharge upgrade but despite popular belief you can't upgrade a discharge unless you can prove it was improper or inequitable.


Your not reading what is really available to you. Don't confuse pre-75 discharges for drugs and the myths that followed. 
Good luck


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

What will you do if you can't get into the Union? There are other ways to train to become an electrician also. Drop the "pot" habit.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Illegal activity closes doors. You could hold all the compassion I have for the OP in a thimble.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Illegal activity closes doors. You could hold all the compassion I have for the OP in a thimble.


I really didnt ask and really don't care for your opinions about felons mother teresa. I just want to know what my options are and if I can get into an apprenticeship union or non-union. BTW I had a city permit to grow marijuana and was still arrested and charged with felony, so get back on your high horse and ride it to another thread.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

Lep said:


> What will you do if you can't get into the Union? There are other ways to train to become an electrician also. Drop the "pot" habit.


Lep, Do you know anywhere I can get info on non-union apprenticeship training in California?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> I really didnt ask and really don't care for your opinions about felons mother teresa. I just want to know what my options are and if I can get into an apprenticeship union or non-union. BTW I had a city permit to grow marijuana and was still arrested and charged with felony, so get back on your high horse and ride it to another thread.


That's okay. It's provided freely. No extra charge.
I have a personal interest in keeping criminals out of my trade.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> That's okay. It's provided freely. No extra charge.
> I have a personal interest in keeping criminals out of my trade.


Don't worry, I don't think he knows how to spell google. Doubt he'll get very far.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> Lep, Do you know anywhere I can get info on non-union apprenticeship training in California?


Find a open shop contractor apply for a job and ask if they offer apprenticeship.

I think the iisue some overlooked in Ca and now other states is the feds could care less about what the states wanted and they want to wage a war on drugs.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Don't worry, I don't think he knows how to spell google. Doubt he'll get very far.


I have an associates in general studies I can spell google just fine. I have one semester trigonometry and have ran two successful businesses for the last 7 years, so aside from my felonies I am overqualified. Does anyone who is not a judgmental P**** know anyone who has gotten into an apprenticeship with a felony and is it possible that's all i'm asking


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> I have an associates in general studies I can spell google just fine. I have one semester trigonometry and have ran two successful businesses for the last 7 years, so aside from my felonies I am overqualified. Does anyone who is not a judgmental P**** know anyone who has gotten into an apprenticeship with a felony and is it possible that's all i'm asking


Union in these tough times I doubt it, I think this would be a major hurdle, but only your local can answer.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

No. It's impossible. I see going deep in the woods and committing suicide as your only option.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> I have an associates in general studies I can spell google just fine. I have one semester trigonometry and have ran two successful businesses for the last 7 years, so aside from my felonies I am overqualified. ** Does anyone who is not a judgmental P****know anyone who has gotten into an apprenticeship with a felony and is it possible that's all i'm asking



You are dealing with electrical contractors, service and construction electricians, judgemental is a way of life, you too can become judgemental when you get your electrical license.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> I have an associates in general studies I can spell google just fine. I have one semester trigonometry and have ran two successful businesses for the last 7 years, so aside from my felonies I am overqualified. Does anyone who is not a judgmental P**** know anyone who has gotten into an apprenticeship with a felony and is it possible that's all i'm asking


I'm not judgmental, OK, maybe a little.. I'm also not a self centered a$$ who has been so successful that I can spout off..
So you got canned from the service, who cares. I'm sure the guys you left behind didn't mind carrying you before you got the boot. Go roll another and chill out.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah don't mind them guys I get my hide	chewed on in here all the time. This a forum people will give you their opinions whether you like it or not.
Why do you think you want to be an electrician? Sometimes it can be a good or a bad trade. There are a lot of questions you should ask yourself, about committing to being a lectrician.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> You are dealing with electrical contractors


And smart ones don't hire people with records. Just how it is.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

Wirenuting said:


> Your not reading what is really available to you. Don't confuse pre-75 discharges for drugs and the myths that followed.
> Good luck


your flat out wrong. I was in an administrative position for the admiral of the 7th fleet while I was in the navy. The USMG and JAGpersman say that you can only upgrade your discharge if you can proove it was false or unjust so unless you know a way I can prove that the dirty piss in that cup was clean there is no way to change my discharge.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> your flat out wrong. I was in an administrative position for the admiral of the 7th fleet while I was in the navy. The USMG and JAGpersman say that you can only upgrade your discharge if you can proove it was false or unjust so unless you know a way I can prove that the dirty piss in that cup was clean there is no way to change my discharge.


Glad I'm wrong.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> your flat out wrong. I was in an administrative position for the admiral of the 7th fleet while I was in the navy. The USMG and JAGpersman say that you can only upgrade your discharge if you can proove it was false or unjust so unless you know a way I can prove that the dirty piss in that cup was clean there is no way to change my discharge.


Was it you pee?
Had you been smoking?

As bad as it is, it is what it is, try doing as I suggestd.

Call the local.
Try open shop.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

Lep said:


> Ah don't mind them guys I get my hide	chewed on in here all the time. This a forum people will give you their opinions whether you like it or not.
> Why do you think you want to be an electrician? Sometimes it can be a good or a bad trade. There are a lot of questions you should ask yourself, about committing to being a lectrician.


sorry I got a bit heated there but im just looking for some info. I haven't smoked even a joint in 4 years, and I have a son to take care of I cant do that if the feds raid my store and throw me in jail. About being and electrician, to be honest I wanted to be an electrician for since before I joined the navy. When I got out I had an opportunity to purchase my own business and I took it. I wan't to be and electrician because I like solving problems and I have worked dealing with monotonous government paperwork and bureaucracy I just want to learn a trade doesn't require paperwork but is still mentally challenging.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> unless you know a way I can prove that the dirty piss in that cup was clean there is no way to change my discharge.


I take it no pun intended!!:laughing::laughing:
Don't tell me you can't get into the trade after growing\smoking happy hippie hay in California!!:no::no:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> sorry I got a bit heated there but im just looking for some info. I haven't smoked even a joint in 4 years, and I have a son to take care of I cant do that if the feds raid my store and throw me in jail. About being and electrician, to be honest I wanted to be an electrician for since before I joined the navy. When I got out I had an opportunity to purchase my own business and I took it. I wan't to be and electrician because I like solving problems and I have worked dealing with monotonous government paperwork and bureaucracy I just want to learn a trade doesn't require paperwork but is still mentally challenging.


Just curious, if you have a successful business why do you want to change careers? I'd wait until the economy improves.......of course the sun might come up in the West tomorrow!!....:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

wendon said:


> I take it no pun intended!!:laughing::laughing:
> Don't tell me you can't get into the trade after growing\smoking happy hippie hay in California!!:no::no:


I think I can I'm just trying to find out if anyone knows anyone who is a felon and an apprentice/ journeyman


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> I think I can I'm just trying to find out if anyone knows anyone who is a felon and an apprentice/ journeyman


Journeymen, yes they were busted after they finished apprenticeship.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> I think I can I'm just trying to find out if anyone knows anyone who is a felon and an apprentice/ journeyman


Well I've got my Masters and I got stopped for inattentive driving..............but I can explain!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

spiderman3039 said:


> I had a question about my military history.I have an other than honorable discharge for marijuana use and if felony for cultivation of marijuana will this make me un eligible to join the union in Los Angeles


The chances are very good that most unions will find better applicants than you - there are lots of folks applying and even if you are eligible, your history makes you less desirable. It may not be fair, but there it is.

Part of the issue is many of the sites out there insist on background checks, TWIC cards, SWAC cards etc. and you probably would not get the clearance to work those sites.

What you might want to consider is looking for a local non union contractor, especially one that focuses on commercial/residential where your background will not come into play. However, you are getting a taste of just how judgmental the construction trade is in this thread - so be prepared for a lot of patient effort on your part.

Best of luck.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

wendon said:


> Just curious, if you have a successful business why do you want to change careers? I'd wait until the economy improves.......of course the sun might come up in the West tomorrow!!....:whistling2::whistling2:


its still successful its just under a lot of scrutiny from the federal government (and still federally legal) the state won't arrest me but the fed has already got my # literally my phone number and ssn. If they decide they want to take me in Ill be in jail for 5 years. I can't leave my son without a father, and I can't quit working until I have another source of income that is at least reasonable.


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Other than a union find a local Junior College that has electrical program for electricians.
I tell younger guys contact Electrical Contractors, Electric motor rewind shops see if they are hiring ,even part time.
Also donate time to Habitat for Humanity couple Saturdays a month.See if you can get on the electrical crew,if you can't get on the electrical crew still donate time and watch the electrical crew.Get on the framing crew just commit to do that for about a year.There are a lot of contacts C.E.O.'s, all kinds of contractors, plant managers.Just let it be known you're looking to get into electrical trades.Maybe you will end up of operating a tractor ten years from now because of that experience who knows.

I wouldn't mention the felony ,the Navy discharge circumstances, the pot stuff or the pot clubs stuff just zip your lip on that stuff bro.


----------



## bkmichael65 (Mar 25, 2013)

spiderman3039 said:


> I think I can I'm just trying to find out if anyone knows anyone who is a felon and an apprentice/ journeyman


There are quite a few. I've known several people that have entered apprenticeships with felony convictions and a whole bunch more that became felons after becoming journeymen. It doesn't necessarily disqualify you, but you're going to have a couple of obstacles to overcome


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

eejack said:


> The chances are very good that most unions will find better applicants than you - there are lots of folks applying and even if you are eligible, your history makes you less desirable. It may not be fair, but there it is.
> 
> Part of the issue is many of the sites out there insist on background checks, TWIC cards, SWAC cards etc. and you probably would not get the clearance to work those sites.
> 
> ...


thanks that's what I was asking


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wendon said:


> Well I've got my Masters and I got stopped for inattentive driving..............but I can explain!!:laughing::laughing:


Just show them dirty cops your official ET coffee cup. 
They can relate to coffee & donuts.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

Lep said:


> Other than a union find a local Junior College that has electrical program for electricians.
> I tell younger guys contact Electrical Contractors, Electric motor rewind shops see if they are hiring ,even part time.
> Also donate time to Habitat for Humanity couple Saturdays a month.See if you can get on the electrical crew,if you can't get on the electrical crew still donate time and watch the electrical crew.Get on the framing crew just commit to do that for about a year.There are a lot of contacts C.E.O.'s, all kinds of contractors, plant managers.Just let it be known you're looking to get into electrical trades.Maybe you will end up of operating a tractor ten years from now because of that experience who knows.
> 
> I wouldn't mention the felony ,the Navy discharge circumstances, the pot stuff or the pot clubs stuff just zip your lip on that stuff bro.


thanks lep I will check that out


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Wirenuting said:


> Just show them dirty cops your official ET coffee cup.
> They can relate to coffee & donuts.


Don't have the cup. Where do I sent the money!!:laughing: I'd like one with Cletis' avatar on it. Maybe I could just ask them about that glazed look in their eyes?


----------



## sparkywannabee (Jan 29, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Illegal activity closes doors. You could hold all the compassion I have for the OP in a thimble.


Laws are nothing but words on paper, nothing to do with right and wrong. You might drink your whiskey, somebody else might smoke weed, much safer. Does not give you the right to take his freedom, how he feeds his kids. Seems like this is one injustice we might see defeated in our lifetime.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a friend who drug tests all prospective employee's before hiring.
If you are not dirty for marijuana he will not hire you.
There room for you in the trade you just need to find an open shop that doesn't mind your history.
Also the habitat for humanity thing is a great idea.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sparkywannabee said:


> Laws are nothing but words on paper, nothing to do with right and wrong. You might drink your whiskey, somebody else might smoke weed, much safer. Does not give you the right to take his freedom, how he feeds his kids. Seems like this is one injustice we might see defeated in our lifetime.


That's twisted logic!:whistling2:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

forgotflying said:


> If you are not dirty for marijuana he will not hire you.
> 
> Also the habitat for humanity thing is a great idea.


Doesn't Habitat sub out their plumbing and electrical? I don't think they would go along with the horticulture project either!!:no::no:


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

wendon said:


> Doesn't Habitat sub out their plumbing and electrical? I don't think they would go along with the horticulture project either!!:no::no:


there might be a high demand for "grow room electricians" soon but definitely not with habitat for humanity although maybe in humbolt


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

wendon said:


> Doesn't Habitat sub out their plumbing and electrical? I don't think they would go along with the horticulture project either!!:no::no:


I'm not sure if habitat subs electrical,hvac,plumbing out.If they do then you buddy up with them guys and try to hook up with them.Maybe with a little luck a guy could hook up with these trades.I still think you can get good experience framing,drywall,texturing,etc. at those sites.If a person commits to volunteer for a year doing stuff like that it will definitely help with your resi. trade skills. I think op said he hasn't smoked pot in last 4 years. Just don't say anything about being president of the local pot club or something like that.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

are you allowed to do residential work with a felony?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

spiderman3039 said:


> are you allowed to do residential work with a felony?


I know journeyman electricians that have been in prison.
there are ex cons in all the trades.


----------



## Legion (Oct 19, 2010)

Every local union and every company that offers formal apprenticeships is different. Some places with refuse, others will be accepting, but it's certainly not going to appear favorable regardless. All you can do is contact your local, as others have suggested. As well as consider contacting some of the contractors in your area.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

spiderman3039 said:


> are you allowed to do residential work with a felony?


Just keep looking around till you find an EC that will hire you,Work your heart out and get to the point where you can get your own Contractors license ,Then start your own business and your record won't matter because you will be the boss .

People make mistakes and the Government is at the ready to stick you with the big scary label Felon , it's an easy label to get once you have it they own you for life unless you can break through their grip and start your own business that is legal and legitimate,But remember they will be right around the corner waiting for you to fk-up again so they can get you back in the system,The prison system employes a huge number of people and each prison has High salaried chiefs that love that paycheck and benefits, so you can see why POT is illegal ,Why would they make it legal if they did that they would lose their jobs,Think what would happen to all the lawyers,judges ,prison guards, and all the others who's best interest is to arrest people label them felons and put them in prison.

Hell I'll bet all those prisons have Electricians that go to work there too.:laughing:

If you got that job at least you will be able to go home at night..:laughing:


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Check with your local VA rep.
> See about having your OTH changed. I believe after 1 or 2 years your allowed one appeal to the board to have your discharge changed.
> Also request a copy of your mil records.


The only way to get it upgraded is if you have served after the other than honorable(we're granted waiver for re-entry) or you can prove that you didn't commit the act... If it is an accurate discharge for an real offense it will not be upgraded.. This also has nothing To do with the VA whatsoever. These are the people you want to write to:
http://www.monterey.army.mil/legal/trial_defense/how_to_upgrade_your_discharge.pdf


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

spiderman3039 said:


> Does anyone who is not a judgmental P**** know anyone who has gotten into an apprenticeship with a felony and is it possible that's all i'm asking


Years ago the Vietnam Vets would tell stories about the weed overseas, nobody cared....

That it's a felony now seems felonious in itself

Perhaps whatever organization you're pursuing will see it that way

~CS~


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

spiderman3039 said:


> thanks that's what I was asking


And it was answered before.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cwsims84 said:


> The only way to get it upgraded is if you have served after the other than honorable(we're granted waiver for re-entry) or you can prove that you didn't commit the act... If it is an accurate discharge for an real offense it will not be upgraded.. This also has nothing To do with the VA whatsoever. These are the people you want to write to:
> http://www.monterey.army.mil/legal/trial_defense/how_to_upgrade_your_discharge.pdf


I pretty much know the scoop after working here for 30 years. There is more then meets the eye. 
But since he believes I'm so wrong, I won't argue with him. 
As for the VA, its his local VA rep he can talk to, not the VA itself.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

forgotflying said:


> I have a friend who drug tests all prospective employee's before hiring.
> If you are not dirty for marijuana he will not hire you.
> There room for you in the trade you just need to find an open shop that doesn't mind your history.
> Also the habitat for humanity thing is a great idea.


:blink:

So you are saying you basically HAVE to smoke dope to work for him? Bet he has an interesting crew.


Good luck to the op.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

acro said:


> :blink:
> 
> So you are saying you basically HAVE to smoke dope to work for him? Bet he has an interesting crew.
> 
> ...


Can't quite imagine having a crew full of the Cheech and Chong type working for me. :no::no:


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

There may have been mitigating circumstances involved in your discharge. Were you in combat? Is it possible these high risk and self destructive choices were the reault of ptsd. Ptsd is real and has a wide range of symtoms. Unfortunatly it is incredibly underdiagnosed and stigmatized. Go see a therapist or counsler to discuss this for yourself.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

this thread has me thinking about another great venture to add to my "idea book" - habitat for inhumanity, an organization operated and manned by scurrilous individuals, or individuals of ill repute, for scurrilous individuals, or individuals of ill repute.


----------



## forgotflying (Mar 2, 2011)

acro said:


> :blink:
> 
> So you are saying you basically HAVE to smoke dope to work for him? Bet he has an interesting crew.
> 
> ...


Basically....



wendon said:


> Can't quite imagine having a crew full of the Cheech and Chong type working for me. :no::no:


Not everyone who smokes is a cheech and chong type, most of these guys are great electricians.
I think the main reason he does it is so he has nothing to hide from employees, which in turn makes their working relationship a lot better.

Another reason could be that his insurance company never has to pay out because whenever someone gets hurt they will piss dirty. 
Which means his rates stay low.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

forgotflying said:


> Basically....
> 
> 
> Not everyone who smokes is a cheech and chong type, most of these guys are great electricians.
> ...


I don't believe any of that horse hockey. I bet he does it so he always
has a good supply of weed.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

HARRY304E said:


> Hell I'll bet all those prisons have Electricians that go to work there too.:laughing:
> 
> If you got that job at least you will be able to go home at night..:laughing:


Yeah, I wonder if i'd get paid in cigarettes and top ramen.


----------



## JDJ (Aug 9, 2011)

spiderman3039 said:


> Yeah, I wonder if i'd get paid in cigarettes and top ramen.


I'll talk to a Cali brother and see if I can get you what he knows.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

forgotflying said:


> Basically....
> 
> 
> Not everyone who smokes is a cheech and chong type, most of these guys are great electricians.
> ...


Oh yah dats raht man dats raht. Hey man, you want to bring me a doughnut on your way back from Home Depot man. Like thanks man!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

seabee41 said:


> I was in too in the navy should of thought about that before you did that.


Did you get chastised or did any of your navy buddies get chastised for drinking?
This argument can go many ways. You pick.



MDShunk said:


> Illegal activity closes doors. You could hold all the compassion I have for the OP in a thimble.


Your personal negative opinions mean nothing in this great world.



MDShunk said:


> That's okay. It's provided freely. No extra charge.
> I have a personal interest in keeping criminals out of my trade.


Why didn't you become a cop then?



spiderman3039 said:


> I have an associates in general studies I can spell google just fine. I have one semester trigonometry and have ran two successful businesses for the last 7 years, so aside from my felonies I am overqualified. Does anyone who is not a judgmental P**** know anyone who has gotten into an apprenticeship with a felony and is it possible that's all i'm asking


Some of us do hear you and feel for your problem. I am one of them.



sparkywannabee said:


> Laws are nothing but words on paper, nothing to do with right and wrong. You might drink your whiskey, somebody else might smoke weed, much safer. Does not give you the right to take his freedom, how he feeds his kids. Seems like this is one injustice we might see defeated in our lifetime.


Agree. Completely.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

spiderman3039 said:


> I had a question about my military history.I have an other than honorable discharge for marijuana use and if felony for cultivation of marijuana will this make me un eligible to join the union in Los Angeles


 
Honestly I have no idea, and not everyone is going to like what Im going to say but people being persecuted over Marijuana is one of the stupidest things the system has to offer. Its no different then beer and cigarettes, do it responsibly and your fine. 


If you like to do it you should find a place that is ok with it as long as it doesn't interfere with your work.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Did you get chastised or did any of your navy buddies get chastised for drinking?
> This argument can go many ways. You pick.
> 
> 
> ...



thanks I'm glad some people can see that things aren't always so cut and dry


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wildleg said:


> this thread has me thinking about another great venture to add to my "idea book" - *habitat for inhumanity*, an organization operated and manned by scurrilous individuals, or individuals of ill repute, for scurrilous individuals, or individuals of ill repute.


all ya gotta do is hit 'print' here, and slap that on the cover Wildone :thumbsup:~CS~


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

The amount of money thrown at the "war on drugs" is funny. Id rather be working next to a guy who smokes pot and does a decent job than a guy who bangs a job out and then steals all my tools at the end of the day and never return.


Im going to create a war on crack head thiefs...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

meadow said:


> Honestly I have no idea, and not everyone is going to like what Im going to say but people being persecuted over Marijuana is one of the stupidest things the system has to offer. Its no different then beer and cigarettes, do it responsibly and your fine.
> If you like to do it you should find a place that is ok with it as long as it doesn't interfere with your work.


What many are forgetting is medical cannabis. Marijuana used for medical reasons.
Now, I do agree medical marijuana is not cut and dry. Many who do not need the drug use it anyway. Not for medical reasons.
But to me that is fine.
IMO the laws passed for medical marijuana are just stop gap in a process to fully legalize the drug.

Medical marijuana has made pot much stronger and more expensive. It has helped to calm the fears of people that have no clue or are just politically against it.

Drugs are here to stay. We are wasting way to much money on this. Legalization of all drugs is what this country needs to do. All drugs should be legal.



TOOL_5150 said:


> The amount of money thrown at the "war on drugs" is funny. Id rather be working next to a guy who smokes pot and does a decent job than a guy who bangs a job out and then steals all my tools at the end of the day and never return.


This will never come to pass until someone has the balls to sign this into law.
I have said this before.

I will very disappointed in Obama if he does not do something positive for this industry and the people involved before he leaves office.
One or two swipes of his presidential pen can erase years of stupidity.

Do at night. Do it while they are in church. But do it. Do it before you have no ability to do it.


----------



## mnelectrician (Dec 1, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> What many are forgetting is medical cannabis. Marijuana used for medical reasons.
> Now, I do agree medical marijuana is not cut and dry. Many who do not need the drug use it anyway. Not for medical reasons.
> But to me that is fine.
> IMO the laws passed for medical marijuana are just stop gap in a process to fully legalize the drug.
> ...


That is perfectly logical the party against smoking should legalize pot!


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Union or Non-Union, you could be screwed for many jobs nowadays. A lot of GC's and companies they work for are requiring background checks on employees, at least in the areas I have been working over the last 10 years.


----------



## spiderman3039 (May 9, 2013)

I may be eligible for expungement soon but I wonder if my record will still pop up on background checks


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Just because they legalize "medical cannibas", crack, heroin and a host of other mind-altering drugs doesn't mean the contractors will want to hire pot heads to work for them. Maybe in California! In our state you can get arrested for DUI for any drug that alters your driving capabilities. :whistling2::whistling2:
cyber.law.harvard.edu/evidence99/*marijuana*/Health_1.html


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

TOOL_5150 said:


> The amount of money thrown at the "war on drugs" is funny. Id rather be working next to a guy who smokes pot and does a decent job than a guy who bangs a job out and then steals all my tools at the end of the day and never return.
> 
> 
> Im going to create a war on crack head thiefs...


I'm pretty sure the choices for employees aren't limited to the two you listed here, and the OP is likely going to find out this is true as well. 

There's no right or wrong answer in the debate over drugs, alchohol, and the law. All I know is that I hope the pilots of my next flight are neither high, drunk, or incompetent....


----------



## MWayne (Nov 8, 2010)

cwsims84 said:


> The only way to get it upgraded is if you have served after the other than honorable(we're granted waiver for re-entry) or you can prove that you didn't commit the act... If it is an accurate discharge for an real offense it will not be upgraded.. This also has nothing To do with the VA whatsoever. These are the people you want to write to:
> http://www.monterey.army.mil/legal/trial_defense/how_to_upgrade_your_discharge.pdf


OP, this is something to consider. If you get back in the reserves at least you can maybe upgrade your discharge status and possibly keep the Feds off your back. This probably means you'll have to avoid weed for a few years but that's the kind of thing dads do for their kids.


----------



## cwsims84 (Jan 21, 2012)

MWayne said:


> OP, this is something to consider. If you get back in the reserves at least you can maybe upgrade your discharge status and possibly keep the Feds off your back. This probably means you'll have to avoid weed for a few years but that's the kind of thing dads do for their kids.


His RE code is a 4.. He'll never get back in unless WW3 starts.. Their are no re-entry waivers for RE-4's. especially not when all services are downsizing. Imho he would get nowhere trying to upgrade his discharge, as it sounds from what he has said to be true and correct. He also stands next to no chance of being granting a re-entry waiver. If he has a felony, getting his discharge isnt going to improve his situation that drastically!


----------



## Charged (Jun 17, 2013)

Heres a guy who was a crackhead, drug dealer, felon... list continues. He was let into the IBEW
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_aUWiAKNbb0 

Spider I would suggest contacting multiple chapters in LAC and even OC. You should be able to see all the electrician apprenticeship opportunities here:

http://www.calapprenticeship.org/programs/electrician_apprenticeship.php

OR check out the ABC electrician program (non-union but same concept as IBEW)
http://www.abcsocal.org/Apprenticeship/Electrical.aspx

ALSO, check out all of the other trades in the calapprentice site. Theres a lot going on. You may want to consider land surveying too with that trig class under your belt.

If I were you, I would consider contacting every local in the state if you don't mind relocation or a commute. But for starters contact the locals in Commerce, Oxnard, Los Angeles, Santa Ana, San Diego, and San Bernardino.

One green thumb to another


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

cwsims84 said:


> His RE code is a 4.. He'll never get back in unless WW3 starts.. Their are no re-entry waivers for RE-4's. especially not when all services are downsizing. Imho he would get nowhere trying to upgrade his discharge, as it sounds from what he has said to be true and correct. He also stands next to no chance of being granting a re-entry waiver. If he has a felony, getting his discharge isnt going to improve his situation that drastically!


I wonder what his SPN code is on the DD214..
46B, 28G, 38B, 211, 247, 257, 261, 263 or wait, I bet it is 384.


----------

